# Most reliable, longest lasting salt spreader.



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

*Most reliable, longest lasting salt spreader: Fisher or Meyer?*

Not sure this thread belongs here, but here it is anyway. I 'may' be purchasing a 4-5 yard salter in the future. I have narrowed it down to 2 brands which dealers are close to me for parts etc.

1) Fisher pro-caster (its a bit small, but rounded yards claimed is 4.1)

2) Meyer MDV 4.5 cubic yard s.s spreader. Side extensions add about 2 yards as well (6.5).

Im sure there are others, I may not be able to get parts close by for them, but what other manufactures make a durable and functional spreader?

out of these 2, pretend price has no effect (which it does, I just want to know what is the better spreader money aside) which would be the best to use for commercial lots and years of service? I will probably go with a drag chain as well.

Thanks for any replies and help!


----------



## joeyg999 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Spreader*

I grew up using fisher plows and spreaders (east coast) and really wish there was some better dealers in Kansas. The dealer support is key though so pick your brand and your dealer. It really sucks when the dealer you like does not carry the product you want.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

They all suck...Salt destroy's everything...its all up to the maintenance...wash it out as much as possible and keeo everything greased...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you looked at Monroe, Swenson, Bonell, Downeaster. As far as parts go for these and getting them. If its Engine related I'm sure any dealer that sells that brand of engine can get you parts. If you need a drag chain I wouldn't go to the dealer they will hose you on price. A industrial shop would be better. Not much too these other then bearings chains gears etc.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bluerage94;1577420 said:


> They all suck...Salt destroy's everything...its all up to the maintenance...wash it out as much as possible and keeo everything greased...


I've heard the opposite. Washing them all the time makes the chain rust faster. Best off to just brush off the salt and oil the chain frequently. Then thoroughly clean chain at end if season and oil it.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't forget the fluid film!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

mulcahy mowing;1577651 said:


> Don't forget the fluid film!


Nop didn't forget.


----------



## daniel1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a couple things on parts availability and a suggestion on brand. After years of having to wait for dealers/parts suppliers to open and then take time out to pick up needed items, I stock every part that has the capability to prevent me from spreading if it breaks or malfunctions. It's the best change I've made to our winter program and great piece of mind. I figure if I'm spending $8,000 on a spreader the $750 on vulnerable parts is worth it. That is why I wouldn't let location of a dealer/parts supplier affect your purchase. If your willing to spend a large amount for reliability and years of service, Epoke is the way to go. I'm talking serious money though, so Fisher or Meyer are probably more in line and I'm sure will offer years of service given proper maintenance. Having master links on hand for drag chains is a great idea. Relays are good to have also.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I know of one contractor having MAJOR issues with a MDV. He's active on the site maybe he'll chime in.

As for washing the unit if it is heavily coated with Fluid Film than there really isn't anything corroding to wash away. We clean, rinse with salt-A-way then coat with Fluid Film.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

daniel1;1578109 said:


> Just a couple things on parts availability and a suggestion on brand. After years of having to wait for dealers/parts suppliers to open and then take time out to pick up needed items, I stock every part that has the capability to prevent me from spreading if it breaks or malfunctions. It's the best change I've made to our winter program and great piece of mind. I figure if I'm spending $8,000 on a spreader the $750 on vulnerable parts is worth it. That is why I wouldn't let location of a dealer/parts supplier affect your purchase. If your willing to spend a large amount for reliability and years of service, Epoke is the way to go. I'm talking serious money though, so Fisher or Meyer are probably more in line and I'm sure will offer years of service given proper maintenance. Having master links on hand for drag chains is a great idea. Relays are good to have also.


You must be talking small 2 yard spreaders. Wont get much for $750 on a big spreader.



basher;1578110 said:


> I know of one contractor having MAJOR issues with a MDV. He's active on the site maybe he'll chime in.
> 
> As for washing the unit if it is heavily coated with Fluid Film than there really isn't anything corroding to wash away. We clean, rinse with salt-A-way then coat with Fluid Film.


Are you talking about the Electric MDVs I heard of a few issues on here?

Have you tried any of that Rhomar Industries stuff? Looks good but they want a kidney and or left leg for the stuff.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

We run henderson spreaders. I recommend spending the extra money on stainless clutch chains, as far as the conveyor, whether you wash it out or not plan on eating one every few years.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Grassman, Swenson makes the Meyer MDV. So he can check, but it's the same spreader.

As for the MDV, the jury is out. DO NOT under ANY circumstances purchase the one with the auger. IMO and experience. Not just because they took mine back, either. But it will not spread enough salt under ALL conditions. When mine worked, it worked great for a half inch at 30* and no snow in the forecast. 10*, snow coming at an inch an hour, it would never put down enough salt to keep me happy. 

The conveyor chain replacement is mulch better, with the adjustable gate. If I can get the spinner to actually distribute the salt wider than the truck, all will be great. 

Hadn't seen this one before basher. Here now.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

dfd9;1581106 said:


> Grassman, Swenson makes the Meyer MDV. So he can check, but it's the same spreader.
> 
> As for the MDV, the jury is out. DO NOT under ANY circumstances purchase the one with the auger. IMO and experience. Not just because they took mine back, either. But it will not spread enough salt under ALL conditions. When mine worked, it worked great for a half inch at 30* and no snow in the forecast. 10*, snow coming at an inch an hour, it would never put down enough salt to keep me happy.
> 
> ...


Sorry I was confused. I was thinking this unit had issues


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Grassman09;1581234 said:


> Sorry I was confused. I was thinking this unit had issues


From what I was told by the great folks at ESI, those have been problem free.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

dbl post.......


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

dfd9;1581251 said:


> From what I was told by the great folks at ESI, those have been problem free.


They look nice.. And expensive.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Grassman09;1581271 said:


> They look nice.. And expensive.


quality and cheap are not synonymouspayup


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

basher;1581371 said:


> quality and cheap are not synonymouspayup


LOL ture. Its a rarity. Any idea how much that baby starts at?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Go with an undertailgate ss swenson, few moving parts,can carry whatever your truck can. Why spend big bucks on a hopper when you have a dump? I paid 4300 for mine.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I just got a new Tornado and I think it is the best thing in the world. I don't know if they make something that big but I guess they would. and the price was great. I have ran 10 ton with it in 2 days and I love it. I have a question, What is fluid film?


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

*under tail gate ss flink spreader*

i have an under tail gate flink stainless steel spreader that i will let go for 1400.00. call me at 708-306-7277 if you are interested. i can get some pics


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I love my Meyers best salter I have owned 
I converted a gas to electric and changed the sprocket had plenty of tourque and through salt perfect 
Had it for 6 years and no issues same drag chain still going 
Mine is SS and has SS spinner chain worth every penny


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Grassman09;1577429 said:


> Have you looked at Swenson.


Second for Swenson!


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Henderson - http://www.henderson-mfg.com/spreaders.html


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If you want to have a long lasting, easy to maintain spreader then get away from the V-box idea and use an under-tailgate spreader.

Hydraulic ones are the best, but the electric setups will work well too. Even if you are worried about loosing a motor in a storm, you can have back-ups on hand to change them out quickly.

Seems like the way to go.



............


----------

